# Rdy for gta 5 online :)



## pghdave420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well its been a good couple weeks playing the story.now it time to load up a car of buddies and cause trouble . Im sure theres guna be online bugs at first just hope they aint to bad.


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Sep 29, 2013)

How many people are gonna be able to play atone time?....


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 29, 2013)

only 16 . hope pc has like 64 once they port it.but the reason only 16 is console cant handle and theres guna be npcs and stuff in game online world.gta 4 was only 16 too but had less cars and no npcs online


----------



## str8sativa (Sep 29, 2013)

i was pissed when i got home and saw online wasnt comin till oct1 those bastards


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 29, 2013)

lol yea my buddy i ran into at midnight release .he didnt know bout the online date .when we were waiting i said no online till oct1st.he was pissed


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 30, 2013)

So it goes online tonight at 12:00 I hear ....

If you are looking for a crew feel free to join mine .... its only me and my buddy so far looking to recruit some more stoners thats trynna smash on lobbies lol 

FinesseSquad510 psn


----------



## yktind (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll be on later ---- 
xbox 360
GfunkedURmom


----------



## pghdave420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Any of yinz get online? They having all kind of problems.deff knew there would be bugs, but not this bad.rockstar said they are buying more servers.lol what 25million copies sold and they didnt think people were gona play online


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 2, 2013)

pghdave420 said:


> Any of yinz get online? They having all kind of problems.deff knew there would be bugs, but not this bad.rockstar said they are buying more servers.lol what 25million copies sold and they didnt think people were gona play online


They are limiting the number of players because they are fine tuning the servers. I have yet to get on, but I know for a fact people are playing right now.


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 2, 2013)

lemme no how online mode is


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm not touching GTA V until it's been released on PC. The console version is always buggy as shit and hardly ever updated.


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2013)

Wouldn't let me get on last night


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 2, 2013)

I can get on, but after that there's not much playing it goes through the intro only to freeze up with loading session


----------



## yktind (Oct 2, 2013)

I only got to the point where you get a car. Then it freaks out. So I stole a car to start the race follow the GPS to the starting line but that's where it stops.

LAME!!! Maybe another week they'll have it fixed.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 2, 2013)

I really want to check it out.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 2, 2013)

I was playing online earlier and it took me a while to get past the loading screen for the first race. What I did to get in was I signed out of psn then started the game and signed into psn once I got the game started. Seemed to work cause I got in right after I did it. It's also easier to get online in solo mode.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 3, 2013)

I can play now, but whenever I save and quit and then sign back on my character is erased/


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2013)

Yea I had that happen to me also when it would lock up while trying to load. I had to create a temporary character last night in order to play online since the cloud server was down. Not sure what is going to happen when I try again. Think I'll try now and see if I can login.

Edit: I've been trying to get into online, but it keeps giving me this message: Times out when matchmaking for a compatible GTA session to join. Please return to grand theft auto v and try again later.


----------



## yktind (Oct 3, 2013)

Well solo mode it is I guess. At least to get through the tutorial


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 3, 2013)

It also works if you do a friends only game.


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Oct 3, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I'm not touching GTA V until it's been released on PC. The console version is always buggy as shit and hardly ever updated.


That is because they will have ironed out all of the glitches from the consoles version. You think that a console isn't a PC? Just the capabilities are different. You just can't upgrade your console like you can on a PC.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Online gta pissed me off the first launch day, but once I calmed down and figured it out its pretty sweet. Couldn't stop laughing while playing it last nite my buddy and I were having a riot!


----------



## JazzyDabs (Oct 4, 2013)

so far have only been online for about an hour... for two whole days!! :/:/


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 4, 2013)

New update today. Hopefully they get er


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 4, 2013)

It works for me but I grt a few minor bugs like when I put on a mask I cant take it off unless I put on glasses or a hat ... 
Oh yeah and everytime I put on a hat then take it off my hair is gone lol 


Other than that online is pretty much golden. I was playing in a game with srh88 last night


----------



## str8sativa (Oct 4, 2013)

ya i was playin last 2 days fine. but first day and part of the next day it was saying cant find host or whatever and wouldnt let me complete first race. 

Chronic Alliance [TREE] join our crew


----------



## yktind (Oct 4, 2013)

All be giving her another shot tonight:
GfunkedURmom 
Xbox 360


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 4, 2013)

Canna Connoiseur said:


> That is because they will have ironed out all of the glitches from the consoles version. You think that a console isn't a PC? Just the capabilities are different. You just can't upgrade your console like you can on a PC.



Ur ur gonna be able to fuck with ur ps4 tho like a computer swapping parts in or out to make it faster m what not


----------



## Dcheald (Oct 6, 2013)

is that your gamertag mate?


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 7, 2013)

Livefastdiegg ps3


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 7, 2013)

PS3 - StankUveryMUCH


----------



## yktind (Oct 8, 2013)

Dcheald said:


> is that your gamertag mate?


Yeah,

GfunkedURmom

I was finally able to get on last night. And it was epic. I'll be making hash and doing missions between tonight.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2013)

all you people sign into the social club, you can look at the pics you took. heres my online character, even with the bullethole to the chest.. he still pulls the ladies


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2013)

so as we all know, the cops on gta5 are brutal.. so are the other players online. i had someone following me and killing me like crazy lol, so he finally ran off and was robbing a store.. so i seen a trash truck, i stole it and blocked the doors to get out.. hahahahahaha, waited for cops to surround him then moved my truck and watched him get slaughtered  it was awesome lol. then later i got karma'd. i was in the mountains and my car died completely. someone was coming to save me, i was thinking.. yes finally, so i get in the car and he drives more into the hills.. then i got the in game text.. "im going to kill you"  i got wrecked. i got serial killed i think


----------



## chino7564 (Oct 15, 2013)

GKID69 said:


> Ur ur gonna be able to fuck with ur ps4 tho like a computer swapping parts in or out to make it faster m what not


Your joking right? You will NOT be able to swap out parts on a PS4. You know nothing about consoles if that's what you think. I mod and repair consoles daily so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 15, 2013)

chino7564 said:


> Your joking right? You will NOT be able to swap out parts on a PS4. You know nothing about consoles if that's what you think. I mod and repair consoles daily so I know what I'm talking about.


Ur a fucking idiot u can def mod ur ps4 assclown


----------



## pghdave420 (Oct 15, 2013)

yea now that some the main bugs out the ways the games been even better.deff been playing alot im at lv36 should be around 50 had to make new character.but been having blast game makes ya laugh so much. ps3 pgh-dave if wanna add me


----------



## chino7564 (Oct 15, 2013)

GKID69 said:


> Ur a fucking idiot u can def mod ur ps4 assclown


Um no you can't. You will not be able to upgrade CPU, GPU, RAM etc.... You may one day be able to mod it (as in to run homebrew) but in now way will you be able to upgrade hardware like I mentioned. If you still think so show me your proof!


----------



## str8sativa (Oct 15, 2013)

doin work son. had fat harvest


----------



## GKID69 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lmao! U clowning


----------



## yktind (Oct 16, 2013)

str8sativa said:


> View attachment 2859855View attachment 2859856View attachment 2859857 doin work son. had fat harvest


That's awesome


----------



## Chfjris (Oct 23, 2013)

didnt think people were gona play online


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2013)

The online for GTA is almost too much fun, playing with some friends is a blast!


----------



## farmasensist (Oct 28, 2013)

Ps3 must stand for piece of shit 3 because mine just stopped reading disks as soon as gta online stopped dropping people and started working >=[

Is there an official RIU crew yet? Ill try join when I get it fixed.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2013)

chillin with kush now on gta5 lmao


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 31, 2013)

srh88 said:


> chillin with kush now on gta5 lmao


Be careful when playing gta 5 with this guy ... he likes to bring knives to a fist fight lol


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2013)

you talkin shit.... lol





thats a face you dont want to fuck with! hahahaha


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok so someone owed me a solid gave me his ps3 system and goodies. Yeah I got gta 5 and fifa 14 with an 80 gig ps3 two headsets, a turtle beach earforce x12 and a reg ps3 headset with two controllers. prob is as I was getting on gta 5 today the damn ps3 system went red blinking light to yellow, I researched the fucking this ps3 just gave me and will be replacing it tomarrow. My question is this to the gta crowd. What is the best game format for online co-op play?


----------



## yktind (Oct 31, 2013)

PM for XBOX 360.

I'll be on later tonight!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ok so someone owed me a solid gave me his ps3 system and goodies. Yeah I got gta 5 and fifa 14 with an 80 gig ps3 two headsets, a turtle beach earforce x12 and a reg ps3 headset with two controllers. prob is as I was getting on gta 5 today the damn ps3 system went red blinking light to yellow, I researched the fucking this ps3 just gave me and will be replacing it tomarrow. My question is this to the gta crowd. What is the best game format for online co-op play?


just join into an online server and take it from there, and PM me your gamer tag.. and if you see kush running around. knife him


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 2, 2013)

Maybe its cause im black, but the cops on gta 5 are relentless lol they shot me after I took this picture. No warning or anything smh #ImNotEvenResisting


----------



## srh88 (Nov 2, 2013)

kushxoj said:


> maybe its cause im black, but the cops on gta 5 are relentless lol they shot me after i took this picture. No warning or anything smh #imnotevenresisting


stop resisting!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2013)

lmao i dont know where this cops gun went.. 





i was wondering why i wasnt dying from his shots til i looked closesly


----------



## puffdatchronic (Nov 3, 2013)

best thing to do for lolz. Wait until simeon requests a priority vehicle. As soon as it appears drive down to the docks and block the door to simeons garage with your car. Climb up the ladder and wait. Someone will race to get that car, get it resprayed, drive it down to docks and as the go to drive into the garage they can't , you will then proceed to assassinate them, climb down and steal the car, taking the 10k or so for yourself..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Nov 3, 2013)

second bes tthing to do is drive to the military base, go to the tunnel in the road and drive city bound, veer off the road right at the tunnel entrance at full speed in a fast car and you will get over the fence. Drive straight down the runway and you will see the fighter jet sitting out in the open, its the easiest one to steal. Once you take off start arcing your flight right around so your flying the other direction, this will evade the airbases missile defence system. Then fly out to sea and as high as possible to get rid of the wanted level. Having the fighter jet is only good in games where there are a lot of people flying in choppers and planes.. as the missisles only lock onto other aircraft or leo. But seriously so awesome coming in on someone flying a cargobob full afterburner and airstriking their ass.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 3, 2013)

Or you can get a helicopter and fly to the military base between the two towers you can hover and wait for a jet to appear in one of the 2 spaces right in front of you. When they appear you fly low over the fence and land right behind the platform run through the fence and hop into the jet. Its best to fly out to the right, cause if you try to fly out towards the left you will have to dodge a missile.





................................hover here^...............the two red dots are where the jets are.. get to the one on the left.


----------

